# The Nodak Outdoors Forum Has Been Updated



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It was a long night but the new forum is now live....I know, it looks the same, but there was some pretty big behind the scenes changes that will help for future security reasons.

A couple new features have been added to the forum:

1) UPLOAD PHOTO DIRECTLY INTO THE FORUM! - This is long overdue, but it's now ready. If you want to test this out, do it all you want in the bugs forum:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewforum.php?f=1

I have a test pic section already I played with. To add a pic, when you're posting a message you'll see a button for "Upload Picture" about the text box. Click on that and you can enter a photos and have them resized or flipped. After you add it and if you like it click the standard link for the photo. And then it instandly adds the pic into the forum with the code to set it up. Pretty cool and very easy. It is possible a small bug could arise so if anything funny happens please let me know in the Bugs forum and I'll see to it.

2) IGNORE USERS - I've found over time that there's a lot of great people on the forum but sometimes someone in particular will drive them nuts. If someone on this forum is driving you nuts, click the "IGNORE" button at the top of the post and that person's posts will always be hidden....unless you choose to see it. You can manage your ignore list at the bottom of your profile (see Profile Link up top).

I'm hoping this will make it more enjoyable for some who can't stand another.  It happens...

I hope everyone enjoys the new addition to the forum, and please, if you find any issues please post them up in the Bugs, Glitches Forum. If you have problems logging in, please email [email protected] and include your username and the problem.

Thank!


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Chris,

Great changes. Thanks for the hard work!!


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

sounds great keep up the good work


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

When you get an e-mail notification about a PM and you hit the link this is what you get:


> Home | Supporting Member's Area | Free Classifieds | Forum | Fishing Reports | Contact Us | Store | Photo Albums
> 
> User Panel
> 
> ...


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Cool - an ignore button!!!

I love it! Thanks.
It's going to make for some weird threads, but no wierder than they are currently.

M.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Nice work Chris! Can't wait to try out the new features.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Porkchop, the PM problem has been fixed.

Thanks!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Chris
I am trying to test the ignore feature on Jiffy, it does not seem to be working...... Do you have any other information on how I can engage this feature? :rollin:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I love you too!!!!!  :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Chris Hustad said:


> Porkchop, the PM problem has been fixed.
> 
> Thanks!


NO Thank you for all the hard work! Maybe you should get us a butt kissing emoticon!!


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Good morning,

Chris, Thank you for all the hard work on making this site a success.


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

Great job on making a great site even better!!!! 8)


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I still would like to see a "recent topics" section on the main page. The current home page doesn't load any faster than it did before, but I am using high speed as I imagine most people are these days. If useless topics such as "numbers game" and "word association" are causing problems, why not just delete these threads...they serve no purpose whatsoever to this site anyway. Thanks.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

> If useless topics such as "numbers game" and "word association" are causing problems, why not just delete these threads...they serve no purpose whatsoever to this site anyway. Thanks.


I'm all for that... please do it!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I am struggling at getting this ignore Jiffy feature to work !!!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I paid Chris off. It will never work for you. YOU'RE DOOOOOMED!!! :wink: :lol:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Mossymo I now know why you are trying to ignore Jiffy, haha joking.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

drjongy said:


> I still would like to see a "recent topics" section on the main page. The current home page doesn't load any faster than it did before, but I am using high speed as I imagine most people are these days. If useless topics such as "numbers game" and "word association" are causing problems, why not just delete these threads...they serve no purpose whatsoever to this site anyway. Thanks.


I think I will have to reconsider since so many people want it back. I am scheduling a "cosmetic" update to the site in the next month or so and I will make sure it's in the mix to be added to that update.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

i'll see if this works


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

If anyone is getting an error at any time that says, "Invalid Session", please email chris(a)nodakoutdoors.com and let me know what you were doing that caused it.

I've received a couple sporadic incidents and I'm trying to determine why it only affects a few.

Thanks!


----------



## nwmngeesenducks (Apr 9, 2003)

Great work and great site. Thanks for the work!


----------

